# Video of new Blackstone Griddle in action



## pandemonium (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## bbqfriend (Sep 17, 2010)

what a sexy griddle


----------



## meateater (Sep 17, 2010)

Your ninja with them spats, "Hasan Chop" ! Great looking breakfast master!


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 18, 2010)

lol i must go hone my spratchula skrills


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 18, 2010)

The grill top looks cool. Now are you going to get one of the hats that you can flip the shrimp tails into????? Now go cook us something and we can see your new skills.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 18, 2010)

Great looking griddle I wish I had one of those. I especially like Rush's 2112 playing on the radio in the background. So will you share your recipe?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks GREAT Pande!

Flied Lice.

I'll take two big platefuls please!

You're really good with the Spat's!

Does it help being from Florida, playing on the beach with two little shovels when you were a kid?

Thanks for a great video,

Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 18, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks GREAT Pande!
> 
> Flied Lice.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks Bear, it looks like slow motion compared to the Japanese pros


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 18, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Great looking griddle I wish I had one of those. I especially like Rush's 2112 playing on the radio in the background. So will you share your recipe?


Sure i can type it up, right now its on a hand written piece of paper, this was a much bigger batch than normal so the recipie would have to be adjusted. I dont

measure out the oyster and soy sauce anymore or any ingrediants for that matter because its pretty hard to mess it up, really easy to make, I will edit the video and add the details on there i think.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 18, 2010)

there i added the ingrediants to the video, I have a great egg drop soup recpie too if you want ill post it


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Sep 22, 2010)

that looks like fun, really shouldnt have watched it, I'm going to want one of those griddles now!


----------



## mikedixon (Sep 27, 2010)

I cooked fried rice on mine yesterday, along with steak and shrimp for supper, and burgers on it for lunch. I love it. The 4th burner on mine is being a little stubborn to stare for some reason now though. I will dig into it a little deeper and see what's wrong.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 27, 2010)

looks good Mike


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 27, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> there i added the ingrediants to the video, I have a great egg drop soup recpie too if you want ill post it


Awesome griddle. I would love to see that recipe.

BTW, the videos are great. I love making fried rice, but there just isn't enough real estate in a frying pan.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 27, 2010)

cheezeerider said:


> Awesome griddle. I would love to see that recipe.
> 
> BTW, the videos are great. I love making fried rice, but there just isn't enough real estate in a frying pan.


i hear you i have a wok but still not much room

Egg Drop Soup

4 cups chicken broth, the base type is best not the ready made broth it's weak flavored.
1/4 tsp white pepper
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tbsp sherry
2 green onions cut up
sesame oil to taste      alot of recipes dont call for this but its what gives it that taste you need

Mix together and bring to a boil then stir in thickener then remove from heat
prepare thickener
2 tbsp corn starch bended with water
1 egg scrambled and add 1 tbsp water "i use two eggs" but i usually make 6 cups not four

"stirring in the egg is the hardest part, too fast is bad just use a butter knife or wooden spoon handle and stir SLOW

When soup starts to boil add thickener stir well

slowly add egg while stirring and its done


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 27, 2010)

sorry the arrangement of that is terrible lol i just tried to edit some things and well its not purdy


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 27, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> sorry the arrangement of that is terrible lol i just tried to edit some things and well its not purdy


No worries. Thanks a lot. It's gettin close to soup weather and I'm always looking for a new soup to try.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 27, 2010)

its easy to make specially if you have all the weird ingredients


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 27, 2010)

awesome video!  i had to stop half way through and make something to eat!

congrats on the new griddle, she's a beauty!


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 27, 2010)

wntrlnd said:


> awesome video!  i had to stop half way through and make something to eat!
> 
> congrats on the new griddle, she's a beauty!


Why Certainly!!! nuk nuk nuk!!!


----------



## bbqthundar (Sep 29, 2010)

Man....I want one of those.  My wife would kill me!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

I am so glad I got the plow disc wok BEFORE you got this or I would be ordering one of them in a heartbeat with cash I dont have right now LOL  Looks good man


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 29, 2010)

BBQThundar said:


> Man....I want one of those.  My wife would kill me!


We all gotta die of something. It might ass well be at the hands of the woman you love for buying a cool toy after repeated warnings from her that she will kill you if you come home with yet another means of  hiding in the garage and ignoring her while turning out awesome grub.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2010)

Wives are just too smart !

They never fall for that, "But Honey, it followed me home!" routine.

It always worked on Mom, when it was a puppy!
 


cheezeerider said:


> We all gotta die of something. It might ass well be at the hands of the woman you love for buying a cool toy after repeated warnings from her that she will kill you if you come home with yet another means of  hiding in the garage and ignoring her while turning out awesome grub.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Wives are just too smart !
> 
> They never fall for that, "But Honey, it followed me home!" routine.
> 
> It always worked on Mom, when it was a puppy!


None of this stuff was around when we were puppies or we would already have it


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 29, 2010)

lol the bad thing is the wives dont get bought off by good grub like we do either haha, im divorced thats why i can have toys now even though im unemployed, hell its my 401k and all these toys are still cheaper than a new wife!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> lol the bad thing is the wives dont get bought off by good grub like we do either haha, im divorced thats why i can have toys now even though im unemployed, hell its my 401k and all these toys are still cheaper than a new wife!!


It may not be cheaper than a new wife but it is WAY cheaper than a new divorce - trust me I had 2 before finding the keeper I have been with for nearly 30 years


----------



## retread (Sep 29, 2010)

I've only got two problems:

NO MEAT (or shrimp, chicken, or something!)

No hot sauce (Dave's Insanity, Tabasco Habanero, Melinda's XXX etc)

Otherwise, it looks great!  Good job


----------



## rdknb (Sep 29, 2010)

wow great video and love fried rice


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 30, 2010)

Retread said:


> I've only got two problems:
> 
> NO MEAT (or shrimp, chicken, or something!)
> 
> ...


yes meat would have been good but really i had just gotten the griddle delivered and was in a hurry but anywat the bourbon chicken goes on the rice so i dont want the rice overpowering the main course, if the rice was the only meal then yes i would do it up with meat or shrimp


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 30, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> It may not be cheaper than a new wife but it is WAY cheaper than a new divorce - trust me I had 2 before finding the keeper I have been with for nearly 30 years


Congrats on a good marriage!!! its good to hear of long term ones!!


----------

